# Anyone used the Roach hut?



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

I tried to order some Dubia roaches from them but for four packs of 100 females they were wanting £15 for delivery to me that seems a bit steep or is that right?


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

skilzo said:


> I tried to order some Dubia roaches from them but for four packs of 100 females they were wanting £15 for delivery to me that seems a bit steep or is that right?


No I breed my own..and I've looked at the site and too pricey for my liking..
Picking up feeder's is easy and breeder's are easy..


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

jb1962 said:


> No I breed my own..and I've looked at the site and too pricey for my liking..
> Picking up feeder's is easy and breeder's are easy..


Yeah just left it and got some off someone on the site thanks anyways 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Corbet (May 30, 2013)

skilzo said:


> I tried to order some Dubia roaches from them but for four packs of 100 females they were wanting £15 for delivery to me that seems a bit steep or is that right?


I got mine from RoachColony, i think the postage was around £6 but they arrived well packed, food and heat pack included. Got more than i ordered too which was a wee bonus. 

I`v got the Roaches,Locust and Crickets set up, so no more paying over priced tubs from [email protected]


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Corbet said:


> I got mine from RoachColony, i think the postage was around £6 but they arrived well packed, food and heat pack included. Got more than i ordered too which was a wee bonus.
> 
> I`v got the Roaches,Locust and Crickets set up, so no more paying over priced tubs from [email protected]


Thanks mate I shall have a look at their website


----------



## Corbet (May 30, 2013)

skilzo said:


> Thanks mate I shall have a look at their website


There was someone on here selling a really good left over end of a colony for £30, i`am new to this site so i`am not sure where i read the thread or who the poster was m8 `sorry, maybe worth a look if you need more ?


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Corbet said:


> There was someone on here selling a really good left over end of a colony for £30, i`am new to this site so i`am not sure where i read the thread or who the poster was m8 `sorry, maybe worth a look if you need more ?


I will have a look thanks for your help  

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

My first experience of the roach hut isn't going too great so far

I ordered 100 Females last Monday and I'm yet to have anything arrive

He seems a real nice guy and due to the delay he's offered me a nice extra 20% as a good will gesture but I'm still waiting.

Hopefully this resolves itself.

Roach Colony also seems to be out of stock?


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

That seems like a long time just for some roaches I was just wondering if that was the correct price for postage as I think its a lot but thanks for letting me know 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

My Roaches arrived yesterday from the Roach Hut, delay was mostly issue with the Royal Mail however everything was in order and I got a little extra in my due to the delay

Was a good guy to deal with


----------

